# Possibly Bricked TPT..Please HELP



## j.d.r (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I may have bricked my TPT trying to root it..It wont turn on anymore even if i press the reset button by the sd card slot. Its been plugged into the charger. I was wondering if anyone had any input?

It went dark after I tried to use this method http://opdecirkel.wordpress.com/2012/03/18/yareftpt/ after the last few steps. I got through it but didnt gain root because I missed a step and when I went to turn on the display the tablet did not wake up again. Even after trying different combos of the power button.

I am a noob when it comes to tablets so any help would be great 

Thanks guys.


----------

